# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  Tradl3s's Side Quests (Discontinuing)

## Tradl3s

I'm discontinuing this because nobody gave me results. Besides, i have already missed a month or two. If you want me to initiate a challenge for you just PM me, or you can always look around the lucid challenges thread for yourself.

----------

